# PHA lodge in DC



## squarebro_357 (Sep 19, 2011)

Greetings brothers, i am a travelling man and i am scottish rite af&am. Here's where the problem lies, i went though my 3 degrees, and i made 32nd....now i decided to take the Prince Hall route because i kept hearing thats where i need to be, but When i made attempts to get healed, no one has followed up and let me know what i need to do....i want to be a shriner, but i need to be pointed in the right direction. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## LukeD (Sep 19, 2011)

Get healed?  I'm not familiar with that term in masonry.


----------



## Benton (Sep 19, 2011)

Furthermore, who's telling you that you 'need' to be PHA? While PHA is predominantly African American, the racial exclusivity of the various Grand Lodges is (or should be) a thing of the past. It doesn't matter which Grand Jurisdiction you're under, so long as you're happy with them.


----------



## bupton52 (Sep 19, 2011)

Healed is a term that I have heard used by PHA brothers when referring to men coming from a jurisdiction not recognized by the GLoTX, MWPHGLoTX, or the UGLE wishing to join a Prince Hall Lodge.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Sep 22, 2011)

Brother Squarebro357,

Please send me your information via private message and I will direct you as to what you need to do.

Brother Bupton52 is correct. There is a large number of unrecognized masons in the US. That being said the term 'healed' and the process of healing was created so that these brothers can have a avenue to join Prince Hall Masonry which is recognized by most Grand Lodges and UGLE.


----------

